# Smoked Shrimp Linguini Alfredo with q-view



## chisoxjim (Aug 3, 2009)

I wasnt going to use the smoker on Sunday, but when I saw no clouds in the sky, and a good forecast I changed my mind quickly. Especially after it rained all day Saturday when I was doing the pork butt, ABT's, and BB ribs.

We already had chicken on the menu for Sunday supper(fried chicken and waffles), and had done alot of pork the day before, so shrimp seemed like a good way to go. Also I cant get enough pasta with an alfredo sauce thats the way I went.

brined the small shrimp for about 25 minutes in water, kosher salt, sugar, and barlic powder, rinsed the shrimp, and applied a rub. Also put some pats of butter in the pan with the shrimp. SMoked using hickory for about 20 minutes. Alfredo portion was basic, 1 Lb cooked pasta, 1 stick unsalted butter, 1 cup parmesan, and about 1.5 cups heavy cream. seasoned with salt, and pepper. Good to go.

brine for shrimp ing.:


shrimp seasoned and ready:


in the GOSM:


shrimp out of the smoker:


shrimp alfredo:




while I had the smoker going, I threw in some chicken wings I had soaking in buttermilk , shark sriracha & eggs for some fried chicken I was doing later. rinsed the wings, rubbed, and threw on the smoker for about an hour and a half. 

wings, and soaking ing.:


rubbed:


in the smoker:


finsihed wings:


thanks for looking.

edit: by the way here is the pics of my supper I talked about.... home fried chicken wings, homemade waffles, and some local corn.. thought folks would like to check it out.


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 3, 2009)

Everything looks really good.  I love shrimp alfredo, smoked is even better.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks,

made for a great lunch,  the brining of the shrimp really made them hold up, and have alot of flavor.  I was  surprised that 20 minutes in the smoke and they picked up some flavor.


----------



## dexter (Aug 3, 2009)

Everything looks good!!!!!!!  I think it is time for me to start smoking a few other dishes.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 3, 2009)

Great idea doing the shrimp up nice and smoky, looks great.
And chicken and waffles?  Man it's been a long time since I've had that.
Looks great, points.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks,

the chicken and waffles blew my mind, it was my first time having them, and I am kicking myself for waiting 39 years.


----------



## dingle (Aug 3, 2009)

Chicken and waffles? Cant say I ever heard of this. Is this a specialty from somewhere? Sounds interesting


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 3, 2009)

soul food I believe.

the different textures, the crunch, the salt, the sweet, and some spice..  odd mix that was the sum of its parts.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice job I have never seen smoked shrimp alfredo but it looks and sounds good. Did you gett much smoke flavor. Then the chicken and waffles now that brings back old times at my grand parents in Tenn. mountains.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks

they picked up a little smoke in the 20 mins(mayne mesquite would pack more power than hickory).   not much time, but shrimp cooks so fast.  perhaps some prawns, or larger shrimp that can go right on the rack would get more.   

the brine packed alot of flavor,  the salt, sugar, and garlic powder really popped.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 3, 2009)

nice looking smoke there Chisoxjim...


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 3, 2009)

thank you,

wife was gonna kill me if I smoked more pork,  but it was such a nice saturday, and the GOSM is like a new toy,  I had to get creative.


----------



## rdevous (Aug 17, 2009)

I've got to try your smoked shrimp alfredo sounds delicious.

Chicken and waffles came out of Harlem.  If I remember by Food Network viewing, it was a resturant called Sylvia's.  Gladys Knight also has a resturant somewhere that is famous for their chicken and waffles.

Ray


----------



## alx (Aug 17, 2009)

Excellent Jim.

For Heavens sake you need to update your tag line under username.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 17, 2009)

I appreciate that,  I am proud to be a backyard bbq'r


----------



## bigtrain74 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thadda Babe!!! Nice work Jim!!!


----------

